# Shortening a Wa handle without removing it from knife



## jcsiii (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Suisin Wa-Honyaki that I enjoy using with one exception. The wa handle is so long that at times it can get uncomfortable. I've seen pictures of shorter handles on the net that have intrigued me but I actually like the stock handle shape that came with my knife and I want to shorten it as much as possible but I don't want to go through the trouble of removing the handle from the knife to do so. Does anyone here have any suggestion as to how to do so or could they recommend a knife maker/merchant that could?

Thank You,


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you have a saw?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 24, 2012)

Yup, cut it off on the bottom, sand it clean. Be forewarned, the tang on long handles is often also very long. Does anyone have a number on the tang length for a Suisin IH?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 24, 2012)

you could use a strong magnet to locate where the tang is before you cut.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2012)

That's the only risk - the tang length. I can say that there's almost always about 3/4-1" of extra handle length but that's it.


----------



## zitangy (Aug 24, 2012)

Consider the effect how it is going to change the balancepoint..

Before cutting it, i wld determine where the balance point is. Cutting it wld logically bring back the balance point to the rear. IF presently it is 1cm infron t of the ferule.. hopefully it ends on the ferule ( front end) . IF it lands at the end of the ferule/ bolster... you may not like the balance of the knife. IF presently it is at the front end of the ferule/ bolster... it will most probably end at the end of the ferule.. making it blade heavy. If that is your "cup of tea" then proeceed.....



So have fun...

Hv fun & Stay Sharp...
D


----------



## mhenry (Aug 24, 2012)

I would be happy to remove the handle, shorten it, re-chamfer the end, refinish it, and re-install it. Just pay the shipping


----------



## ecchef (Aug 24, 2012)

mhenry said:


> I would be happy to remove the handle, shorten it, re-chamfer the end, refinish it, and re-install it. Just pay the shipping



Well...there ya go! It's members like Mike that make this forum the best.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 24, 2012)

Mike thats very kind of you. gold star for you :happy3:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 24, 2012)

These aren't epoxied on?


----------



## mhenry (Aug 24, 2012)

Most epoxied japanese handles will come off.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 24, 2012)

zitangy said:


> Consider the effect how it is going to change the balancepoint..
> 
> Before cutting it, i wld determine where the balance point is. Cutting it wld logically bring back the balance point to the rear. IF presently it is 1cm infron t of the ferule.. hopefully it ends on the ferule ( front end) . IF it lands at the end of the ferule/ bolster... you may not like the balance of the knife. IF presently it is at the front end of the ferule/ bolster... it will most probably end at the end of the ferule.. making it blade heavy. If that is your "cup of tea" then proeceed.....
> 
> ...




hmm.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 25, 2012)

Cutting weight off the back would seem to push the balance point forward no?


----------



## add (Aug 25, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Cutting weight off the back would seem to push the balance point forward no?



Only for the sober among us, lol... it IS Friday.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2012)

jcsiii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Suisin Wa-Honyaki that I enjoy using with one exception. The wa handle is so long that at times it can get uncomfortable. I've seen pictures of shorter handles on the net that have intrigued me but I actually like the stock handle shape that came with my knife and I want to shorten it as much as possible but I don't want to go through the trouble of removing the handle from the knife to do so. Does anyone here have any suggestion as to how to do so or could they recommend a knife maker/merchant that could?
> 
> Thank You,



pretty much like everyone else said, be aware that you have limited space at the end to work with... usually about 3/4in or so.


----------



## jcsiii (Aug 25, 2012)

HI Five to the guy that recommended the magnet. I was able to saw within a couple of cm from the end of the blade with the magnet. Thank You!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 25, 2012)

jcsiii said:


> HI Five to the guy that recommended the magnet. I was able to saw within a couple of cm from the end of the blade with the magnet. Thank You!



your welcome. hope your knife stil got some balance thou.


----------



## zitangy (Aug 25, 2012)

Originally Posted by ThEoRy 
Cutting weight off the back would seem to push the balance point forward no?



add said:


> Only for the sober among us, lol... it IS Friday.



D> silly me..

not as sharp as it used to be..

hv a nice week-end.

D


----------



## jcsiii (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr.Magnus said:


> your welcome. hope your knife stil got some balance thou.



surprisingly it is better balanced. I've already rounded the choil on the knife to more of a hattori forum shape because I love to choke up on the blade of my knife when working. The adjustment to the handle just made the balance point where I grip the blade.


----------



## zitangy (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad to hear that a modified tool came up to your expectations; accidentally or other wise. I prefer to modify my tools to function the way I prefer to use it. Oh.. there were times it 's not a happy ending.. but I had fun in the process..

More shortening of Wa handles to come? most of the knives out there the Balance point is either on choil or on just at the heel. Generally the handle shldnt be shorter than the diagonal distance across teh palm. With you dong the advance pinch grip, the protusion beyond the palm can be quite long if it is a long handle. IF it is too short.. the knife may look sort of out of proportion.

Have fun.

rgds

D


----------

